

Free Live Webinar: How Big Data Is Transforming Business Intelligence - dezyre
https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/5684405113741163265

======
annmeerajohncy
My colleagues also want to join is there still spots available??

------
anjanadeepu
What is the date and time?

~~~
dezyre
It's on Friday, 5th June at 7:00 pm Paris Time / 10 am PST/ 12:00 pm CST/ 1:00
pm EST.

------
karanjaindezyre
can you tell me the link

~~~
dezyre
Registration Link:
[https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/568440511374116326...](https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/5684405113741163265)

------
omairaasim
who is the speaker

~~~
dezyre
Our Guest for this webcast will be Abed Ajraou. A pioneer in the field of
Business Intelligence, and is the Head of Business Intelligence at Solocal
Group.

In this session he will speak about How Big Data is transforming Business
Intelligence. There will be 125 spots available on a first come first serve
basis. This will be a very interactive 45 minute session where 20 minutes will
be dedicated for Q&A.

